# 20 Year Old Goose & Reward Band



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Today was one of those days that I love to hunt. Anyone that knows me knows I love to hunt before and during cold fronts, and there was no way I was missing out today. I hit the parking lot around 8:15, got the boat in the water and headed out to one of my favorite spots where the decoys were deployed and it was game time. The first victim showed up within minutes, a hen Pintail. Shortly after a drake Gadwall followed by a Wigeon and another Gadwall. So I'm sitting in the boat with 4 ducks in less than 30 minutes when I get a text from dkhntrdstn asking me how things were going. I told him I had 4 in the boat and to get his a$$ up there fast, he did just that. I pulled the boat out of the cattails and ran in and got him off the dike. A few minutes later he had his first victim of the day in the boat, a hen Cinnamon. A while later a hen Gadwall. We were sitting there talking when we heard some honks, I said "start calling" he said "why they are coming to the decoys" I looked over the cattails and saw the pair coming in and I said "I'll take the one on the right and you take the one on the left" 20 yards boom boom 2 geese down. The dog jumps out of the boat and grabs mine, brings it back and we see a band, a very worn and thin band. Dustin gets out of the boat and heads for his goose and all hell broke loose with excitement. I hear "double band" and a $50 reward. I finished the day with 6 ducks, he finished with 2 ducks. We called the bands in while we were out there today and his was banded in June of 2005 in Bountiful, mine was banded in June of 1996 in Bountiful.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I was 2 years old when that goose was banded.... Ok 1 year and 11 months... Congratulations.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Awesome job! I love hearing stories about bands, how long ago, and where they were banded. It is just a neat historical thing for me. Crazy to think that your goose lasted 20 years of getting hunted for 3+ months a year!

Hey umm, I lost my phone number, can I have yours for days like today??


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Wow 20 years old! I did not know they lived that long.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Dunkem said:


> Wow 20 years old! I did not know they lived that long.


Only if they are smart. I was surprised these came in with only 3 goose decoys out.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

katorade said:


> I was 2 years old when that goose was banded.... Ok 1 year and 11 months... Congratulations.


My oldest daughter wasn't born yet, she's 19.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I wonder how a 20 year old goose tastes. 

Is it aged to perfection or is it like eating bad gravy on a Goodyear tire?


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I knew I was going to miss a good day today, but that pours a little extra salt in the wound. I'm thrilled to hear you had such an awesome day, I just wish I could have been there. Getting paid to shoot geese? That's a dream come true. Nice work.

I killed a goose that was reportedly hatched 2006 or earlier last February, and I thought that was pushing it. But I was just learning to walk when yours hatched...

Man, I love waterfowl hunting.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

That's awesome. A 20 year old goose is quite a trophy.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

That is awesome!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Dustin, you putz!! ;-)

Congrats again to both of ya, that's is AWESOME!!


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

wow, that's awesome! 20 years old 

maybe they live longer in the park and he was on his yearly vacation? bad location this time of year.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

The goose was banded 20 years ago, so who knows how old the goose was before the band went on?


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> The goose was banded 20 years ago, so who knows how old the goose was before the band went on?


When they send the band to you, they'll tell you whether it was banded as a juvenile or an adult. My latest goose band was banded in 2008 but hatched 2006 or earlier. It will be interesting to see the age class once the certificate comes in.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Well you lucky SOB! HA HA. Looks like a great start for the year buddy. My hunt was ok, I missed the front by about an hour but had some fun while it was raining. One hen mallard, two hen gadwalls. There are ducks and geese down there thick right now but we couldn't get to the X the mud is awful out there and walking anywhere out of the channel put you in knee deep mud that you can not walk in. we watched flock after flock of big ducks land 150 yards to the south of us most the day but no way to get to them. NOT IN THAT MUD! 
Anyway Congrats to both of you. See you out there because I won't be hunting this area again until it freezes. 
FNF


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats boys, that's a fun day and cool pick up on the old honker!

Hey FM what was the series on that 20 year old bird? I shot a 16 year old about 3 or 4 years ago that was banded in the same area and would of been 20 this year I believe. 

PM me the numbers if your curious and I'll check to see how close they were. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

hamernhonkers said:


> C
> 
> Hey FM what was the series on that 20 year old bird? I shot a 16 year old about 3 or 4 years ago that was banded in the same area and would of been 20 this year I believe.
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Well here's the kicker it starts with a 848-17*** Yes that is correct, there is no number in front of the 848. It's just 3 numbers.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Maybe they we're friends

I'll have to find the certificate of appreciation email tomorrow and check exact banding dates on it.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Alright FM found it. Banded 6/17/1996 in Bountiful Utah, was two young to fly when banded. Killed 1/29/12, last day of that season if I remember right. 

I wonder if it was with this one when I took it?? Really makes you wonder??? Way cool, Congrats again man!!


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Now that's cool! Maybe you two shot siblings. Regardless, super cool!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

hamernhonkers said:


> Alright FM found it. Banded 6/17/1996 in Bountiful Utah, was two young to fly when banded. Killed 1/29/12, last day of that season if I remember right.
> 
> I wonder if it was with this one when I took it?? Really makes you wonder??? Way cool, Congrats again man!!


Yep mine was banded that exact same day June 17th 1996 in Bountiful too. The band looks identical to your band. 848-174** That is good stuff! If it wasn't with your goose when you shot it, I guarantee it was with your goose when they were banded.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

That's so cool! I always wonder how many connections and coincidences like that we miss because there is no way to document them. You guys have a really rare piece of documented waterfowl history here!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Nicely done guys!


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Decoying Canadas in Utah= Less is more.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

shaner said:


> Decoying Canadas in Utah= Less is more.


I agree! You should see my late season spread of 5 full body decoys. Hey it works.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

utahbigbull said:


> Dustin, you putz!! ;-)
> 
> Congrats again to both of ya, that's is AWESOME!!


hey now i only get lucky to kill a goose and to have a band and a reward band im very lucky and will never kill another.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

dkhntrdstn said:


> hey now i only get lucky to kill a goose and to have a band and a reward band im very lucky and will never kill another.


 Well, me and my boy will have to get you and Fowl out and see if we can get your luck to rub off once again... ;-)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

utahbigbull said:


> Well, me and my boy will have to get you and Fowl out and see if we can get your luck to rub off once again... ;-)


I dont think i got any more luck for aleast 3 to 4 more years lol


----------

